# Dreadnight Cemetery 2010 video



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Wow, it didn't take me till May this year to put the video together! At this rate, in 4 or 5 years I may be getting it done in November! Anyway, for your consideration.......


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very good job. I can see a lot of hard work went into that haunt.
I would like to see some daylight shots of the haunt too.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Great video!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're sending this in for inclusion on the HauntForum DVD, yes?

Very mood-setting look and sound to the video. You did a great job of capturing the feel and appearance of walking through the haunt with only a flashlight in hand to view the props.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks folks. Roxy, I'd love to submit..... can you point me toward some instructions for doing that?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Dreadnight said:


> Thanks folks. Roxy, I'd love to submit..... can you point me toward some instructions for doing that?


HauntForum 2010 DVD Submission Info


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice job on your video. It looks like the tots and parents really enjoyed it.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Seemed to ..... about 430 of the ToT's this year. We never try to count the adults - they all look alike anyway.... no costumes :jol:


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, what a set-up! Lots of wonderful and interesting props throughout. Very, very cool, great job!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great video of a fantastic haunt! looks like your guests had a fun time on Halloween!
I really liked that creepy monster prop dude in the corn!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice set up, Dread! You have some lovely tombstones in there, and lots of great atmosphere! Great collection if creepy character props too.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great looking haunt, Dreadnight. You have some cool looking creatures. I love the look of the screaming ground breaker.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Wonderful job! Great groundbreakers, The werewolf was very cool. That was a great idea with the ghost along the foot path. Was he partially buried in the ground? The creature at the very beginning was awesome cool. Hope to see this again on the 2010 dvd.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Awesome job! i always look forward to seeing your haunt!!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow your haunt is Jammed packed with cool props. I too liked the warewolf, but also really liked the Totter grabbing ground breaker thingy. I think I heard some pneumatics running when he/she was moving. Was that pneumatic?? or Human?? Great Job on every aspect of your presentation. from Props, Haunt setup, to videography, to editing... VERY COOL


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Well Thanks! - very much. The "grabber" thing on the ground is actually my soon-to-be daughter in law (yes, not even married into the family and I've already swept her into my Halloween thing). She is wearing a Ghillie suit, so that she blends in with the other shrubs along the walkway. You actually see her very briefly at the beginning of the "screams" part of the video, peeking out of her shrub suit. There were probably pnuematics firing somewhere else while she was doing her thing, but she's quite human.  She's a dancer and thus very flexible.... she stays down there in that grounded position for a LONG time without taking a break - but she loves doing it!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Wicked!


----------

